# 1952 Raleigh Cyclemaster Bicycle Vintage Antique Bike



## tomsjack (Mar 21, 2018)

*1952 Raleigh Cyclemaster Bicycle Vintage Antique Bike On Ebay*

*


 *


----------



## bike (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Raleigh-Cyclemaster-Bicycle-Vintage-Antique-Bike/322503970247


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2018)

*1952 Raleigh Cyclemaster Bicycle Vintage Antique Bike*


 1 viewed per hour
*Seller information *rofowle76 (0 )
Condition: Used
Price: US $5,000.00
Best Offer:
Located in United States
48 watchers
Shipping:
FREE Expedited Shipping Item location:
San Jose, California, United States
Ships to: 
Worldwide


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Not mine.
I noticed "Make Offer" tho


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'd rather have a Whizzer--half the cost and twice as cool!


----------

